# Amazing Trick To Create Hidden Text Files w/o Third Party Software



## kapsicum (Oct 12, 2008)

hey ppl i found this amazing trick to hide a Text file without using any Third-party tool but Notepad.
This is really a great one since its too Simple n foolproof since files created using the method below won't show anywhere in DOS or Windows irrespective of the hidden and system display file-settings, the files created using this can only be accessed if you know the correct Hidden file-name used while creating the file.

Follow this Simple Steps to create a Hidden Text File:


Goto to command prompt Start Menu > Run > Type "cmd" and press Enter.

Goto to your desired Folder where you want to create the Hidden file 

Type "notepad show.txt:hide.txt" and hit Enter (ofcourse you can change the file names "show.txt" & "hide.txt" as per ur choice) and notice the : between the file names.You will be prompted to Create a New file click Yes

Now enter the contents for hidden file, save and close the file.

In windows explorer goto the folder/location where u created the files ...now u can view only One file i.e. in our case "show.txt".Open this file & fill the contents for this visible file.

To open and view or edit the contents of the Hidden text i.e. "hide.txt" in our case just goto the same location in command prompt and Type again "notepad show.txt:hide.txt" and hit Enter, this will open the hide.txt file to view or edit it.  Voila .... U have done the Trick .... 

NOTE: 

You can Rename the Visible text file any time later & ofcourse use the new file name in command when opening the hidden text like if new name of the 'show.txt' is 'visible.txt' then Type "notepad visible.txt:hide.txt"
If you delete the Visible file, the Hidden file will not be accessible too.

Source : *www.megaleecher.net/Notepad_Trick_To_Create_Hidden_Text_Files

Do let me know did u find it amazing too ...


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## maxmk (Oct 12, 2008)

nice find.. thanks for the tut.


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice trick.. err... but I dont have ay use for it.


----------



## trigger (Oct 15, 2008)

amazing


----------

